# Best 3 dollar flashlight I have found



## ElliDee (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_494829-5058...ntURL=?Ns=p_product_price|0&page=1&facetInfo=

This little gem I can't believe I found. I bought four this past weekend and I am going to go back this weekend for more. 65 lumen output, machined aluminum construction, utilizes a Cree MLE LED and three AAA batteries. Battery life is pretty good and for 3 dollars I cannot find a better light. Still too bright for up close work but as a cheap flashlight one can have many of I can't find anything else that beats it.

I am going to put a few in my go bag and one in each of my hunting/shooting/fishing gear bags.

Anyone else have one of these cheap beaut's?


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, the price is nice. But it's hard for me to get excited about this light when I can get 80 lumens out of a single AAA in a (much smaller) Maratac. Or 900+ out of 3AA in a GX25A3. Hummm, I guess this forum has ruined me.... I just can't get satisfaction out of a $3 light. Sorta like having watched too much porn; I'm into the hardcore lumens now.


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 12, 2013)

understandable...But for my purpose its more about a balance of lumens/run time. Yeah sure you can get 80 lumens with a single AAA but I would be going through batteries in a night of fishing or a day in an attic. For an all around flashlight that will fit into any budget


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't get thrilled about 3AAA based lights myself as a single AA light costing a bit more over time saves you in batteries and can run over half as long off 1 battery and if you are feeding it alkalines you can refill it 3 times for the same price. I would lean towards spending 8 dollars on a 1AA light


----------



## Quality (Nov 13, 2013)

When I read the title I was sure it was about the Sipik SK68/Clones.

I am also not into 3 dollar flashlights but I do understand people finding value in such lights.

OP - have you seen SK-68/Clones?


----------



## Poppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I never heard of a Cree MLE LED. Is it a newer LED?

I see that they can have a selection of tints, what does the tint of this little guy look like?


----------



## Disciple (Nov 13, 2013)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I can't get thrilled about 3AAA based lights myself as a single AA light costing a bit more over time saves you in batteries and can run over half as long off 1 battery and if you are feeding it alkalines you can refill it 3 times for the same price. I would lean towards spending 8 dollars on a 1AA light



+1


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 13, 2013)

Poppy said:


> I never heard of a Cree MLE LED. Is it a newer LED?
> 
> I see that they can have a selection of tints, what does the tint of this little guy look like?


It is a half watt LED the white versions have several dies wired either in series or parallel. 
http://www.mouser.com/new/cree/creexlampmle/
I've had half watt multi die LED lights and find the beams rather ugly compared to even a cheap single die generic 1 watt LED.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lynx_Arc said:


> It is a half watt LED the white versions have several dies wired either in series or parallel.
> http://www.mouser.com/new/cree/creexlampmle/
> I've had half watt multi die LED lights and find the beams rather ugly compared to even a cheap single die generic 1 watt LED.



Are you sure? I'm not sure if I am reading this correctly, but from the Cree data sheet.
http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-mle
.

*Light output *Up to 58 lm @ 0.5 W*Typical forward voltage (V) – white*3.2 @ 150 mA (parallel), 9.6 @ 50 mA (series)

It seems that a single emitter can be driven at 150 mA to deliver 58 lm. 


I never saw a data sheet that specified series or parallel though, so I am uncertain.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 13, 2013)

Poppy said:


> Are you sure? I'm not sure if I am reading this correctly, but from the Cree data sheet.
> http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/discrete-directional/xlamp-mle
> .
> 
> ...


No.. it looks like 3 emitters to me from that info 3.2v and 50ma per emitter which would give 150ma (50ma x 3) in parallel at 3.2v and 9.6v (3.2v x 3) at 50ma in parallel.


----------



## Vesper (Nov 13, 2013)

Rexlion said:


> ...I guess this forum has ruined me.... I just can't get satisfaction out of a $3 light. Sorta like having watched too much porn; I'm into the hardcore lumens now.



Funny. 

Now all being said, not a bad light for $3 and this IS the _budget_ forum.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 14, 2013)

3AAA battery configuration ... No thanks.


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 14, 2013)

Exactly why I posted in the BUDGET forum. I am 25 years old and work as an electrical apprentice. I don't have a huge expendable budget. I can understand some people don't care much for cheap flashlights but some do with what they have. And this flashlight fills the needs of a normal flashlight.

Monocrom what don't you like about the 3AAA format?


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 14, 2013)

AA has almost three times the energy of AAA (900mAh from AAA, 2500mAh from AA last time I checked). So you can get similar runtimes from a single battery, rather than three, and you can make the light smaller, and have just one battery to change instead of three. AA is also cheaper per mAh too - quality AAA are not much cheaper than AA, since AA size is the most popular by far, the price competition is most intense and the prices are lowest.

But this is not a criticism of your light - if it works for you, that is great. I have a bunch of single AA Sipik clones I give away as gifts, and everyone has been impressed by them. I think cheap lights have their place too - you shouldn't reject it just because it is inexpensive. Compared to most of the lights discussed on CPF, some of them can offer tremendous value for money.


----------



## Dead Goat (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I will come out of the bushes and admit that I bought one last week. This little red headed step child lights up my whole yard. It is a good example of how much the reflector has to do with the performance of the light. This light has a relatively large reflector. I use it when I go out to feed the dogs at night. Granted I would prefer more modes and a nicer finish, and a shape that didn't remind me of that ugly chic I mysteriously woke up next to after a really great party in college. Then I remind myself that it was under 3 bucks which is less then I spend on that designer coffee at *bucks and I will probably loose it in the next 45 days. Besides it might make a decent host for a hack if I ever get the time.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 14, 2013)

ElliDee said:


> Exactly why I posted in the BUDGET forum. I am 25 years old and work as an electrical apprentice. I don't have a huge expendable budget. I can understand some people don't care much for cheap flashlights but some do with what they have. And this flashlight fills the needs of a normal flashlight.



Believe me, I understand being on a budget. You didn't ask for my opinion about the 3xAAA format but since I jumped on that band wagon I'll try to support that position. I believe that the 3xAAA format is inefficient with regard to batteries, therefore this is not the budget deal it appears to be. If you run the light on primaries (non-rechargeable cells) often you'll quickly spend more on batteries than you did on the light, and with every battery change you lose money relative to a more efficient option. If you use rechargeables you still have buy them, and three AAA eneloops cost about $6 and provide only a little more capacity than a single AA eneloop (about $2.50). You wrote:



> I bought four this past weekend and I am going to go back this weekend for more.



Why do you need so many cheap lights? Why not get one or two better ones? And I presume each of these cheap lights will need to be filled with batteries, so the concern above is very relevant I think. What is your use for these lights and what alternatives have you considered?


----------



## derfyled (Nov 14, 2013)

I think a lot of the answers here are not taking into consideration that this section is ''budget light''. 3$ for this light seems indeed a good deal, no mater the type or amount of cells it uses.


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Why do you need so many cheap lights? Why not get one or two better ones? And I presume each of these cheap lights will need to be filled with batteries, so the concern above is very relevant I think. What is your use for these lights and what alternatives have you considered?



I don't know his specific uses, but he said he wants a few for his go bag, and at least one each for his fishing, hunting, and shooting bags. I would guess he might also want at least one or two for around the house. Buying one or two more expensive lights would not meet that desire.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 14, 2013)

derfyled, speaking for myself I am considering the forum section, but rather I am looking at it holistically rather than in isolation.

thedoc007 thanks, I must be blind. I don't know what kind of cells he intends to fill those with but eneloops or Energizer Lithiums would cost double the price of each light. I'm guessing alkaline then, which means that if these get much use they will be burning through nearly three times the cost in batteries versus an AA cell light. I still think it is a valid concern from a budget perspective. If budget were not an issue I'd say run whatever you like, but that's not how this was presented.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 14, 2013)

If you buy name brand alkalines at 75 cents each a $3 3AAA light vs an $8 1AA light adds up this way:

Battery changes 3AAA batteries used/cost/total 1AA batteries used/cost/total
1 3/2.25/5.25 1/0.75/8.75
2 6/4.50/7.25 2/1.50/9.50
3 9/6.75/9.75 3/2.25/10.25
4 12/9.00/12.00 4/3.00/11.00
5 15/11.25/14.25 5/3.75/11.75
6 18/13.50/16.50 6/4.50/12.50

this is at 0.75 per battery as AAA and AAs typically sell for the same price. Notice after 4 battery changes the 3AAA light costs more and after 6 changes you can get a free 3AAA light with the savings of using the 1AA light on batteries.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 14, 2013)

I did not buy this light, but got the 4AAA 300 lumen model and I actually like it! I am using 4 NIMH cells in it and I believe the 300 lumen rating on it is accurate. I can also put an unprotected 18650 in it if I want, but it needs an adapter. I just use the AAA's for safety reasons. The light would not have any low voltage protection in it, and the only protected cell I tried in it was a bit too long. I also do not like AAA's a whole lot, but this was a great buy at $9.95!


----------



## Disciple (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm glad you like the light. If you've already got the AAA rechargeables it makes sense.

You can get a Convoy S2 for about $14 from FastTech, or a Convoy C8 for $16. These may be better options if you prefer 18650's.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 14, 2013)

mikekoz said:


> I did not buy this light, but got the 4AAA 300 lumen model and I actually like it! I am using 4 NIMH cells in it and I believe the 300 lumen rating on it is accurate. I can also put an unprotected 18650 in it if I want, but it needs an adapter. I just use the AAA's for safety reasons. The light would not have any low voltage protection in it, and the only protected cell I tried in it was a bit too long. I also do not like AAA's a whole lot, but this was a great buy at $9.95!


If the light didn't come with an adapter you will have to make one as nobody sells 18650 to AAA adapters outright and 4AAAs is greater voltage than one which could have you taking a hit on the output.


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 14, 2013)

I went back for more to give to my brother/dad/friends. Keep a few to toss in the camping bag so if someone needs a flashlight here ya go! And if I don't get it back heck its only 3 dollars. 

I do understand that AAA's are not that efficient...but for light use my main light for work uses three AAA batteries and my boss buys batteries so now and then I just get a "reload" for my work lights for free. But my EDC light uses a single AA battery. I'm getting a 14500 soon for it. Local place is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Dead Goat (Nov 14, 2013)

Lynx_Arc said:


> If you buy name brand alkalines at 75 cents each a $3 3AAA light vs an $8 1AA light adds up this way:
> 
> Battery changes 3AAA batteries used/cost/total 1AA batteries used/cost/total
> 1 3/2.25/5.25 1/0.75/8.75
> ...



Perhaps the AAA format is the most profitable battery for manufacturers and there is a conspiracy to put out AAA lights on the shelves. Ever hear of the "vapor box" yea that got buried.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 14, 2013)

Dead Goat said:


> Perhaps the AAA format is the most profitable battery for manufacturers and there is a conspiracy to put out AAA lights on the shelves. Ever hear of the "vapor box" yea that got buried.


It is odd that most often the battery makers have 3AAA based headlamps and almost no AA based versions the AAA to AA based LED light selection is favoring AAA about 5 to 1 but we do see a trend now away from that format because LED lights are now able to use higher current amounts than AAA alkalines can operate at so they are making AA and C/D cell LED high lumen lights and the bottom feeders are still buying the 3AAAs and most headlamps in stores are 3AAA based.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 14, 2013)

Dead Goat said:


> Perhaps the AAA format is the most profitable battery for manufacturers and there is a conspiracy to put out AAA lights on the shelves. Ever hear of the "vapor box" yea that got buried.



My guess is that smaller lights sell better, and three cells are needed for cheaper circuits, so 3xAAA it is.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 14, 2013)

ElliDee said:


> Monocrom what don't you like about the 3AAA format?



thedoc007 beat me to it. Whenever any flashlight maker uses 3AAAs in a fragile battery-carrier, it's due to just sheer laziness on their part.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 14, 2013)

derfyled said:


> I think a lot of the answers here are not taking into consideration that this section is ''budget light''. 3$ for this light seems indeed a good deal, no mater the type or amount of cells it uses.



Cells are one thing, but do we know if it's durable. Will it survive even a short fall onto a tiled surface? Truth is, there are some decent budget lights out there. There's also a ton of junk too.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 14, 2013)

Disciple said:


> I'm glad you like the light. If you've already got the AAA rechargeables it makes sense.
> 
> You can get a *Convoy S2 for about $14 from FastTech,* or a Convoy C8 for $16. These may be better options if you prefer 18650's.



I just got a Convoy S2 about a week ago. I hope that Fasttech and Convoy start a trend of quality lights at more reasonable prices, that other builders follow. I can't say enough good about it in a sentence or two without leaving out all the other good points. Do a search for a "review Convoy S2" and you'll find that I am not the only one who is so pleased with it.


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 14, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Cells are one thing, but do we know if it's durable. Will it survive even a short fall onto a tiled surface? Truth is, there are so decent budget lights out there. There's also a ton of junk too.



I plan on testing this light...tossing it off my second story balcony to the concrete parking lot. If it survives I'll drop it in a bucket of water for a submersion test. Video included.


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh... um... mea culpa. I just click on "new posts" every day and don't really notice which section they are in. "This CPF forum" is what I meant. 

_I can't get no.... satisfaction
Not with that low... lumen action
'Cause I tried... and I tried... and I tried... high lumen lights
I CAN'T GET NO! (bah bah bahhhh)
_  (with apologies to the Rolling Stones)


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, ElliDee, looks very cool for $3!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 17, 2013)

First time I've seen 3 people from Tulsa in a row on here


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 18, 2013)

That IS unusual LA!

I went to Lowe's this morning to get a couple of these, found the slot where they were SUPPOSED to be, then spent the next 30 minutes with various employees trying to find them. (They were in a box WAY up high where NO one would ever find them!)

Anyway, it's an OK light, bluish tint, yadda yadda, but for $3 WITH batteries it's hard to beat. These will be giveaways so I'm not too concerned about the quality dontcha know. I think an 18500 might fit in there too, if you have one laying around.

Thanks ElliDee, neither Lowe's nor I would have known these existed without your post!


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 18, 2013)

For fun, I stuck a 14500 in there with a hair tie wrapped around it for spacing...it worked and was a little brighter!

And after playing with it tonight, its quite a bit brighter than Medium on an Olight S10 w/16340 which Selfbuilt says is 95 lumens. It throws amazingly well too!

Tint shift is horrible...blue in the middle and warmer outside of that.

It was $3. With batteries.


----------



## zippy2001 (Nov 19, 2013)

I may give this flashlight a try, for $3 how can you go wrong.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 19, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> $3 WITH batteries it's hard to beat.



Indeed.



tallboybass said:


> Tint shift is horrible...blue in the middle and warmer outside of that.



Since it's only $3 try de-doming the LED. It should fix or at least improve the color separation / rainbow problem.


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 19, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Since it's only $3 try de-doming the LED. It should fix or at least improve the color separation / rainbow problem.


Interesting, it doesn't have a dome, it's concave! I'm going to try something though, got an extra XML laying around....I'll report back later!


----------



## Disciple (Nov 19, 2013)

Quite interesting. I was lead to believe that the color separation was caused by refraction within the dome. Could you post a picture of the LED?


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, the XM-L transplant was a success! Still running on AAAs it is bright, very comparable to an Olight S10 on High w/16340, so around 400 lumens. It most certainly wouldn't last long at that rate but, did I mention it was $3?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 21, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> Well, the XM-L transplant was a success! Still running on AAAs it is bright, very comparable to an Olight S10 on High w/16340, so around 400 lumens. It most certainly wouldn't last long at that rate but, did I mention it was $3?


If it had an XM-L in it at $3 a lot of people would be considering buying it for the LED itself


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 21, 2013)

So I went and purchased a couple 14500s and a charger. Made a simple adapter/spacer for this little light and BAM there goes my battery cost. Bright light and a measured .8 amp draw at 4 volts...(Just messing around with my meter).


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 21, 2013)

ElliDee said:


> So I went and purchased a couple 14500s and a charger. Made a simple adapter/spacer for this little light and BAM there goes my battery cost. Bright light and a measured .8 amp draw at 4 volts...(Just messing around with my meter).


Cool. You'd really like 18500s, they fit with no spacer and have about double the capacity!


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 22, 2013)

18650 are next on the to buy list. I'm getting a couple to replace the two cr123a batteries my tactical light uses. I just didn't have the funds last time at the store for them. I'll have to try them soon of sure.

Run time on a fully charged 14500 from 4.08 Volts is about 3-4 hours and it drops sharply down to 2.75 volts but still useable light


----------



## Disciple (Nov 22, 2013)

ElliDee said:


> 18650 are next on the to buy list. I'm getting a couple to replace the two cr123a batteries my tactical light uses. I just didn't have the funds last time at the store for them. I'll have to try them soon of sure.



He said 18500, not 18650. I presume the 18650's will be too long for a 3xAAA light.


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 22, 2013)

ahh crap thanks for that...i'm a little dyslexic at times lol


----------



## thedoc007 (Nov 22, 2013)

Disciple said:


> He said 18500, not 18650. I presume the 18650's will be too long for a 3xAAA light.





ElliDee said:


> 18650 are next on the to buy list. I'm getting a couple *to replace the two cr123a batteries my tactical light uses.*



I read this differently than Disciple. He is right to point out that 18650 won't work in a 3xAAA light, but if you're getting them to replace CR123s in a different light, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 23, 2013)

Correct 007.

Just got some 18500s in and they do fit! A little shorter than the battery carrier and a little smaller in diameter too. I'm charging them up and will report back on runtime in the 400 lumen $3 XML beast!


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 23, 2013)

excuse my noobness but how did you put an XML led in there?


----------



## Disciple (Nov 23, 2013)

Magic! j/k How is the stock LED mounted? If it is on a "star" circuit board mechanically attached (screws etc.) it is probably a fairly easy replacement. You can get XM-L LEDs already mounted on 10mm, 14mm, 16mm or 20mm PCBs from illuminationsupply.com

Of course the replacement will cost you more than the flashlight...


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 23, 2013)

Quick update: with 18500 it's more like 500 lumens!


----------



## tallboybass (Nov 24, 2013)

Runtime is looking pretty good. At 1 hour, it is still putting out usable light but probably around 1/2 the intensity.


----------



## ElliDee (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmmm I'll have to get a couple of those XML leds and try em out. Thanks for letting me know it works


----------



## notbrite (Nov 29, 2013)

I personally don't care for the lights that take 3 AAA batteries. Too much of a pain in the *** to replace 3 batteries when you can get more light from a single cell AA light. It's smaller too.


----------



## blademan (Nov 30, 2013)

I found a 3 aaa light that the head will fit on my 3 dollar light and put a smooth reflector in. I had already modded it with an xml.
I'm running it with a keeppower 18500. It's a monster. I'll have to wait for the night to test throw but it's quite bright inside. The head came off a 32 led light so it's quite wide. It reminds me of a lumapower dmini.


----------



## AA#5 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had to chuckle when I saw this. I used to get excited about cheap prices on (what appeared to be) decent quality flashlights. All that changed a couple of years ago when I saw a 3-pack of nice-looking LED flashlights for around $20.00 at Costco. I put batteries in two of them & couldn't believe how bright they were. The next day, I turned one on & it burned my hand when it suddenly got really hot. I didn't bother returning them; I just threw them away. I also had to take back one of them that I gave a friend. I didn't want her house to burn down.

I think the quality of the light is inside, where we can't see it. I never thought a flashlight could be dangerous until then.


----------



## Vesper (Dec 3, 2013)

So I just finally picked up one of these at Lowes. Walking to the registers and whoa there they are in a big bin. Being that it's a single-emitter light that takes cheap AAA's, it's a winner. Surprisingly bright. A great kid light, glove box light, whatever. Beats the snot out of the harbor freight equivalent. I love getting a light fix for $3. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElliDee (Dec 4, 2013)

I got a 18500 for it but I got a flat top!!! Ahh I didn't even double check if the guy behind the counter grabbed me the button tops. It works but is too loose...I am taking it back and exchanging it. It needs a thin sleeve though for a tight fit.


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm using flat-tops and they work just fine. Cut up a toilet paper roll for your battery sleeve and enjoy!


----------



## ElliDee (Dec 6, 2013)

So I was bored tonight and pulled out the DMM

With a 700mAh 14500 in the light it draws 0.69 amps
" " 1100mAh 18500 in the light it draws 0.52 amps

Haven't tried a fresh AAA battery pack yet but with this pack at 4 volts it draws .18 amps.


----------



## Disciple (Dec 6, 2013)

Strange that it draws more from the 14500 than the 18500. Were both charged to the same level? What type is each cell?


----------



## ElliDee (Dec 7, 2013)

both are charged on the same charger. After a charge they rest at 4.1 volts and both are Efest IMR high discharge batteries.


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 20, 2013)

I think Ll the naysayers about this light are missing out on an important point. This light is hardly representative of the best of what is out there. But when a light is THAT cheap, there is a certain amount of freedom to it. Specifically, other lights like the aforementioned Maratac and Eagletac may be better. But they're more expensive. You actually care about them like treasured parts of a collection. You don't want to scratch them or drop them. And if they get lost or stolen, you are out an expensive light. A $3 is so cheap that you don't care. So if it gets beat up, oh well. Buy another one. If it gets lost or stolen, you buy another one. No big deal. And because of the easy replaceability, you end up getting REALLY good use out of a light like this. 3AAA? Again, no biggie. Lots of us actually have plenty of NiMH AAA batteries on hand. So there really is no additional expense. And if you use alkaline batteries (whose current capability is roughly the same for all sizes), 3AAA is actually BETTER than 1AA. 3AAA lights demand MUCH lower current than 1AA, which (in addition to the fact that you don't have boost converter losses) actually makes 3AAA a MUCH more efficient option.


----------



## bladerunner (Dec 27, 2013)

I just received one of these as a gift and I will say that I am impressed with this $3 light. I never did care for or own a 3 aaa light due to the lower capacity of aaa and the thickness of the light itself. I also thought this light cost much more as the quality and output are way above what I thought $3 would buy. I'm still testing it on original batteries before trying enloops for free. 

It's not an EDC light due to size but for a carefree light I can't say much bad about it.


----------



## ODJOE (Dec 27, 2013)

$3 light i can use all day and not worred i lost it. left it.
can;t ask for better .
thanx for the heads up


----------



## joel95ex (Jan 2, 2014)

i too like some of the $3 lights. I had a single AA rayovac that was great for inside the house at night until the switch went bad. so I picked up a $3.46 3aaa light made by life gear at Wally World. it is good for wife's nightstand. yes it's nothing serious but I already have the rechargeable cells and the most she's gonna use it for is if the power goes out or to look in our kids' throat etc. the switch and runtime appear to be pretty good---actually very good considering it was under $4


----------



## ElliDee (Jan 3, 2014)

Short Update.

I have used and abused this light for the past month and a half. Dropped it from 12 feet onto wood floor. Had water drip straight onto the lens for 8 minutes with the light tail standing. Dropped multiple times from chest level and tossed on concrete. So far it is holding up just fine. It has the battle scars, scraps, and scratches but for 3 dollar it has out lasted lights costing 100-200 percent more


----------



## Vesper (Jan 4, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> I think Ll the naysayers about this light are missing out on an important point. This light is hardly representative of the best of what is out there. But when a light is THAT cheap, there is a certain amount of freedom to it. Specifically, other lights like the aforementioned Maratac and Eagletac may be better. But they're more expensive. You actually care about them like treasured parts of a collection. You don't want to scratch them or drop them. And if they get lost or stolen, you are out an expensive light. A $3 is so cheap that you don't care. So if it gets beat up, oh well. Buy another one. If it gets lost or stolen, you buy another one. No big deal. And because of the easy replaceability, you end up getting REALLY good use out of a light like this. 3AAA? Again, no biggie. Lots of us actually have plenty of NiMH AAA batteries on hand. So there really is no additional expense. And if you use alkaline batteries (whose current capability is roughly the same for all sizes), 3AAA is actually BETTER than 1AA. 3AAA lights demand MUCH lower current than 1AA, which (in addition to the fact that you don't have boost converter losses) actually makes 3AAA a MUCH more efficient option.



Well said. I purchased 3 of these for a whoppin $9. Took one apart and dunked it in greased lightning frying off the anodizing just to see how it looked. No worries.


----------



## tallboybass (Jan 16, 2014)

My modded one (XML & 18500) became the car flashlight...works great! Did we mention it's $3?


----------



## Disciple (Jan 16, 2014)

Could you post pictures of one of these disassembled? The XML/18500 mod sounds interesting; I think I'd like to try it.


----------



## diamondtorch (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey I have never heard of a Cree MLE LED. 
Is it a newer LED?


----------



## ElliDee (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not sure. I just know I use this as my primary light at work. For a 3 dollar light it has stood up to some pretty good drops. Highest is around 8-9 feet. The lens is getting scuffed up but concrete dust will do that to anything. This is by far the best value light I have ever found.


----------



## bladerunner (Jan 26, 2014)

It's been a month now and mine is still holding up well. The carbon zinc batteries may need to be replaced next week. Using this light is fun in its own way. I don't get the confidence feeling that a Surefire gives me, but it works and is almost free. I always have a back up with me and the testing continues.


----------



## okeenu (Feb 2, 2014)

ElliDee said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_494829-5058...ntURL=?Ns=p_product_price|0&page=1&facetInfo=
> 
> This little gem I can't believe I found. I bought four this past weekend and I am going to go back this weekend for more. 65 lumen output, machined aluminum construction, utilizes a Cree MLE LED and three AAA batteries. Battery life is pretty good and for 3 dollars I cannot find a better light. Still too bright for up close work but as a cheap flashlight one can have many of I can't find anything else that beats it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this little light to my attention...

This thread has mostly turned into a discussion of the 3 AAA formfactor..particularly in real inexpensive BUDGET lights...But the people who dont care about that seem to like it..


For a light you can walk into a lowes..buy for 3 $ ,pull out a tab to activate the batteries, and use right now.. you cant beat it..

A 99c light you have to buy a 99c pack of AAA and then have a light that is barely useful(multiple dim LED arrays) 2$)

The Sipik 68 clones are.. by far.. my favorite Bargain Light..I like the look ,the feel and the Brightness,and the zoom, cree etc. 
you can buy them for 3.70 -4.00$ or so ,add a good Alkaline you have 5$

The 2.97 Lowes light trades the Zoom for a really nice reflector and a lesser known Cree Emitter type MLE ,But it is on a "star" mount,and has a driver and looks very promising for a host to play with..

It has a nice clean beam and puts out
,what I see, as a nice white Spot without artifacts..and much brighter then I expected 

I thought the sipik would blow it away..but if you adjust the zoom ("3w" rated sipik clone with rayovac lsd 1.2v) to "match the size of the spot on a high ceiling, ......Well ok the sipik won but not by much 

Its my favorite 3aaa non zooming light any where near its price....

If you only had"" THE PERFECTLIGHT"" it would be a boring collection


----------

